# Dynamite anyone?



## Wyatt Furr (Aug 27, 2005)

Hey, they turned out great.
I need to make some more for myself ,but have been goofing off all summer....


----------



## FarmerChad (Oct 21, 2008)

Man oh man. Imagine if Wyle E. Coyote could have made his own tnt. Anyhow, I like the idea of your prop. I only assume your doing some sort of western theme?


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

That's really cool!


----------



## killerhaunts (Jan 6, 2010)

The theme is a Haunted Mine this year


----------



## crazy xmas (Dec 30, 2008)

Nice Halloween prop looks great!


----------



## GhoulishCop (Oct 18, 2008)

killerhaunts,

Very cool! I made something similar for my wife this year for Mother's Day out of PVC pipe.










I used electrical tape to wrap them together, found a time clock at the dollar store, and attached some wires to it (I never know whether to cut the red or blue wire!).

Rich


----------



## Nightmare-Dude (Jul 24, 2010)

Thats awesome.


----------



## Terror Tom (Nov 3, 2008)

Dyn-o-mite!!!! Just keep it away from the coyote.


----------

